# OT Playoffs Thread



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

we're in to the second round of the playoffs now. have you guys been watching? both game 7's saturday night and both game 1's yesterday were blowouts.

- tony parker had a great game and lifted the spurs to victory over seattle, who lost ray allen and vlad radmanovic to sprained ankles. former knick nazr mohammad looked good, as he has for the entire playoffs.

- miami destroyed washington lead by wade and shaq. our old foe alonzo mourning had some impressive blocks. zo might be the difference in whether the heat take home the trophy.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

tonights games -


game 1 east semis - pacers @ pistons


game 1 west semis - mavericks @ suns

who you guys got in these series/games?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

ok, summarizing tuesdays games

phoenix blew out dallas, amare had 40 and 16.

detroit beat indiana with relative ease.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

aight, so im watching espn. steven a smith is trashing washington in a sad attempt at trying to preserve some of shaq's "mystique" or value or what ever. miami has a great team outside of shaq. steven a smith is on shaq's jock so bad its pathetic.



its friday the 13th. will anything weird happen at the pistons/pacers game???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kind of surprised the Spurs lost tonight.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Kind of surprised the Spurs lost tonight.



yea me too. seattle made me a believer though. they were just outmuscling the spurs. they have a good team.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> yea me too. seattle made me a believer though. they were just outmuscling the spurs. they have a good team.


The Sonics are relying on flopping and whining to win. They aren't at the same level as the Spurs.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> The Sonics are relying on flopping and whining to win. They aren't at the same level as the Spurs.


 :laugh: whatever.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> The Sonics are relying on flopping and whining to win. They aren't at the same level as the Spurs.



well, san antonio is an excellent and physical team. sonics have a rep for being a soft perimeter team. im just saying they arent backing down from a fight. spurs flopped alot too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> well, san antonio is an excellent and physical team. sonics have a rep for being a soft perimeter team.


The Sonics have changed that image this past season with their physical play on the boards and tough perimeter defense. But, they do flop a lot and complain a lot and when it happens to them they act like they are so innocent.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> The Sonics have changed that image this past season with their physical play on the boards and tough perimeter defense. But, they do flop a lot and complain a lot and when it happens to them they act like they are so innocent.


are we agreeing that basketball players in general complain about the refs far too often?

you cant argue that this isnt a good series now, im looking forward to the next game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> are we agreeing that basketball players in general complain about the refs far too often?


Yeah, I agree on that one.



Debt Collector said:


> you cant argue that this isnt a good series now, im looking forward to the next game.


It's a good series because Tim Duncan and the Spurs are playing in it, the Sonics just aren't a fun team for me to watch.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> It's a good series because Tim Duncan and the Spurs are playing in it, the Sonics just aren't a fun team for me to watch.


did you see game five of the sacramento series? i thought that was a very fun game to watch... but yea everyones taste in game styles is different.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

lol. i think i might be overly optimistic about the sonics, and you might be overly pessimistic about the sonics. i was just thinking how it would be a steal to get james for the full MLE. :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> i was just thinking how it would be a steal to get james for the full MLE. :laugh:


Wow, that's a scary thought. It would screw the Knicks even more than they already are.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

As of now the Spurs up 3-0 on the Suns and look to close out the series on Monday. While the Heat are up 2-1 and will have the advantage of playing at home.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the spurs-suns series has finally showed people why coaches dont coach the suns style of play anymore.

its entertaining to some, but i like defense and despite what people say the suns offense is just as predictable as the knicks offense ....its the exact same play, the only real difference is that the suns look to run it up outside of that set play more....but when the other team makes it a point to get back , they are reduced to doing the same play all night .

the pick and roll, except instead of passing to tim thomas, jamal crawford, mike sweetney and kurt thomas .

nash's options are Q, shawn marion, amare and Joe johnson, who are more efficient players for the most part.

the reason the game has slowed down is the coaching , outside of the suns coach all the best coaches teach a walk it up style of play.

Pop in S.A. , Larry brown in det., carlise in indy, skiles in chicago, the van gundy's all play a slow it down half court style.


----------

